# First ovarian transplant a success ?



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya girls,

i just saw this it says "First ovarian transplant a success" 
http://www.uknetguide.co.uk/NewsFeed/18232209/First-ovarian-transplant-a-success.html
it sounds good but dont really understand it, (prob just me being thick lol) 

anyways hope your all okay

caz xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

thats amazing what a break thru, this will bring so much more hope to thousands of women.

wonderful

mitch
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It doesn't say whether those are biologically her eggs or her sister's - anyone know?


----------

